# Chromax Black: Noctua bringt schwarze Neuauflagen von NH-D15 und Co.



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Chromax Black: Noctua bringt schwarze Neuauflagen von NH-D15 und Co.*

						Lange angekündigt hat Hersteller Noctua nun auch schwarze Versionen bestehender CPU-Kühler aus seinem Portfolio im Angebot. Schwierigkeiten bei der Fertigung sollen dies bisher verhindert haben. Unterdessen soll es zur Markteinführung eine begrenzte Stückzahl als Sonderedition in Kooperation mit "Linus Tech Tips" geben.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Chromax Black: Noctua bringt schwarze Neuauflagen von NH-D15 und Co.*


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Oktober 2019)

*ZACK* und schon bestellt, endlich! Watt kost' die Welt! 

Kann ich nach ca. 10 Jahren meinen Prolimatech Megahalems Black, mit mittlerweile stellenweise abgeplatztem Lack und ausgenudelten Schrauben nach ein paar wenigen Wechseln, in Rente schicken...


----------



## Abductee (8. Oktober 2019)

Es hätte den meisten Leuten auch gereicht wenn sie einfach einen schwarzen Lüfter und die schwarze Kappe zum Lieferumfang beigelegt hätten.
Ob die Lamellen jetzt schwarz oder silber sind sieht man im verbauten Zustand doch eh nicht.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Oktober 2019)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ob die Lamellen jetzt schwarz oder silber sind sieht man im verbauten Zustand doch eh nicht.


…

..sehen nicht, aber ich weiß es!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ajJaYGnKpu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cosmas (8. Oktober 2019)

na wenigstens hat man nicht ständig das Gefühl, nach dem Klopapier greifen zu müssen, wenn man sich nen Noctua Kühler ansieht...dieses kackbraun, war ja schon immer ein Abtörner...

da lob ich mir meinen Brocken 3 Black Edition.^^


----------



## Govego (8. Oktober 2019)

Mein Prolimatech Black Genesis tut es noch ein paar Jahre. Ich will hoffen, dass es bis zum Auswechsel eine neue schwarze Sonderedition des Kühlers gibt.

Der Kühler sieht echt super aus, aber auf Vorrat kaufe ich nicht!


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Oktober 2019)

Das hat aber lange gedauert!
Keine Ahnung wie man, wie bisher solch unschöne Sachen verkaufen kann ..


----------



## drizzler (8. Oktober 2019)

Mir geht`s auf den Keks, dass die die orangen Pads nicht einfach auch so verkaufen und es die wieder nur bei einer "Sonderedition" dazu gibt.


----------



## Bogo36 (8. Oktober 2019)

Geiles Teil, aber 99€ ist ne Ansage. Mal schauen, wäre perfekt für mich.


----------



## pedi (8. Oktober 2019)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Das hat aber lange gedauert!
> Keine Ahnung wie man, wie bisher solch unschöne Sachen verkaufen kann ..



durch leistung und service.
ein noctua macht jede AIO ganz furchtbar nass.


----------



## Rubmary (9. Oktober 2019)

Fehlt nur noch der NF-A12x25 in schwarz bzw. grau, wie er wohl werden wird


----------



## garfield36 (9. Oktober 2019)

Also mir ist die Farbe eher egal. Mein Kühler ist weiß, und die Grafikkarte ebenso. Hm, das Gehäuse ist auch weiß. Na ja, Zufall.  Die Gehäuselüfter sind allerdings schwarz. Na ja da waren schon zwei davon im Gehäuse verbaut.


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. Oktober 2019)

...wait

Ich will einen komplett Schwarzen Kühler und solange die ersten 5000 Exemplare nicht abverkauft sind, bekomme ich ungefragt eine akzentuierte LTT merchandise Sonderedition?

Wer kam denn auf die Schwachsinnige Idee?
Zumal man nichtmal irgendwo sehen kann, ob die grade verkauften noch die LTT Editionen sind, geschweige wie die überhaupt konkret aussehen.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Oktober 2019)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> ...wait
> 
> Ich will einen komplett Schwarzen Kühler und solange die ersten 5000 Exemplare nicht abverkauft sind, bekomme ich ungefragt eine akzentuierte LTT merchandise Sonderedition?
> 
> ...



Die orangenen Anti-Vibrations-Ecken-Dingse sind zusätzlich...kein Grund zur Panik, wird alles komplett schwarz sein  Blätter doch einfach eine site zurück, guckst das Filmchen und siehst das ganz auch in Farbe..äh..schwarz/weiß...schwarz/orange


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. Oktober 2019)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Die orangenen Anti-Vibrations-Ecken-Dingse sind zusätzlich...kein Grund zur Panik, wird alles komplett schwarz sein  Blätter doch einfach eine site zurück, guckst das Filmchen und siehst das ganz auch in Farbe..äh..schwarz/weiß...schwarz/orange



Ah, muss also um das zu erfahren erst bei irgendeinem Influencer ein Youtube Video ansehen um das zu erfahren.
Macht die fehlende Info in der Nachricht und auf der Noctua Amazon Seite auch nicht weg, aber danke dir für den Hinweis auf das Video.


----------



## bastian123f (9. Oktober 2019)

Wollte schon lange einen NH-D15. Aber wegen den Lüftern habe ich nie zugegriffen. Selbst das umrüsten war mir dann zu blöd. 
Jetzt habe ich wohl einen bestellt.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Oktober 2019)

schade das man keine 2verbauen kann! ..auf der rückseite von mir aus, da hätte ich dann den vorhandenen angebracht


----------



## sue181 (9. Oktober 2019)

neeeeeeiiiiin - habe gerade eine dark-rock-4-pro gewählt weil ich mein gesammtes innenleben in schwarz gestaltet habe. und jetzt das? mein traum-kühler mit traumlüftern in wunschfarbe??? des kanns doch nicht sein! jez muss ich warten bis der innere lüfter den geist aufgibt - vorher nehme ich den be quiet nicht runter, weil man das mainboard ausbaun muss...


----------



## sue181 (9. Oktober 2019)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> *ZACK* und schon bestellt, endlich! Watt kost' die Welt!
> 
> Kann ich nach ca. 10 Jahren meinen Prolimatech Megahalems Black, mit mittlerweile stellenweise abgeplatztem Lack und ausgenudelten Schrauben nach ein paar wenigen Wechseln, in Rente schicken...



ist bei mir auch vor einigen wochen in rente gegangen - war bisher hochzufrieden mit dem drp-4 - jetzt stellt er sich als fehlkauf heraus^^


----------



## yingtao (9. Oktober 2019)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Das hat aber lange gedauert!
> Keine Ahnung wie man, wie bisher solch unschöne Sachen verkaufen kann ..



Wie bereits gesagt wurde, durch hervorragende Leistung. Der NH-D15 bzw. sein Vorgänger der NH-D14 sind legendär weil die die Kühlleistung einer kleinen Wakü (240er Radiator) bieten, die Lüfter selbst unter Volllast sehr leise sind und einen guten Luftdurchsatz und Luftdruck bieten und ein tolles Montagesystem bieten. Auch die Blower Kühler für z.B. ITX oder mITX Systeme sind die besten auf dem Markt.

Was die Kühler in schwarz angeht bin ich gespannt wie einheitlich die Farbe ist. Noctua hatte mal erwähnt dass es Probleme gab die Kühler einheitlich zu färben und bei den Prototypen der Farbauftrag ungleichmäßig und fleckig war. Mal gucken wann die neuen Lüfter von Noctua mit ultra kleinem Abstand der Blätter zum Rahmen und kleinerer Nabe kommen. Noctua hatte da ja auch vor allem Probleme mit der Optik, d.h. keine einheitliche Farbe sondern mehr so ein Schichtenmuster durch den verwendeten Kunststoff, der ein wenig an gebrochenes Carbon erinnert.


----------



## Syrjask (9. Oktober 2019)

Das wurde aber auch Zeit, bis jetzt war die Lüfterfarbe auch für mich immer ein Gegenargument bei den Noctua Kühlern. Die Kühlleistung ist natürlich ohne Frage Spitzenklasse. Vielleicht wird mein nächster Kühler jetzt ein Noctua.


----------



## matti30 (9. Oktober 2019)

sue181 schrieb:


> neeeeeeiiiiin - habe gerade eine dark-rock-4-pro gewählt weil ich mein gesammtes innenleben in schwarz gestaltet habe. und jetzt das? mein traum-kühler mit traumlüftern in wunschfarbe??? des kanns doch nicht sein! jez muss ich warten bis der innere lüfter den geist aufgibt - vorher nehme ich den be quiet nicht runter, weil man das mainboard ausbaun muss...



und? Ich habe mir vor kurzem den normalen D15 bestellt.... aber egal, der ist verkauft und ich erwarte nun die dunkle Seite der Macht.


----------



## smokebutt (9. Oktober 2019)

Finde ich klasse, gerade wenn man mit dem Gedanken gespielt hat einen DH-15 mit Chromax zu "upgraden".
Wer da mal hin und her gerechnet hat, hat vermutlich schnell die Lust verloren und zum Dark Rock Pro gegriffen..


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Oktober 2019)

matti30 schrieb:


> ...ich erwarte nun die dunkle der Macht.



Ich auch ..zumindest die kleine, dunkle Seite

Gestern um 21.30 Uhr bestellt, heute morgen erste Mail: "Kühler verschickt"...und gerade eben "Ihr Paket wird heute geliefert"


----------



## dustyjerk (9. Oktober 2019)

Würde ja eigentlich echt gern wieder zurück zu Noctua. Hab aktuell den guten alten Bequiet Dark Rock Pro C1 aufgeschnallt, aber der NH-D15 war schon besser.


----------



## wtfNow (9. Oktober 2019)

Der alte NH-D15 in schwarz?
Schade, könnte zumindest die neue geplante Version sein mit einer Heatpipe mehr.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Oktober 2019)

Aber man kann doch so herrlich 2-3mal kassieren


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Oktober 2019)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Aber man kann doch so herrlich 2-3mal kassieren



als CPU-kühlung alternativlos zum günstigen preis, kinderleicht anzubringen, qualitativ egal ob schwarz oder braun...
als gehäuselüftung ist be quiet dann wieder besser mit bl071


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Oktober 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> schade das man keine 2verbauen kann! ..auf der rückseite von mir aus, da hätte ich dann den vorhandenen angebracht



Ein paar Schrauben passender Länge aus dem Baumarkt und die Abstandshalter um die fehlende Sockelhöhe gekürzt – schon hast du deine Backplate durch eine zweite Kühlerhalterung auf der Mainboard-Rückseite ersetzt. Noch ein dickes Wärmeleitpad und fertig ist die Sockel-Rückseitenkühlung. Bringt zwar nichts (außer Platzprobleme), aber wer will, der kann auch. 




wtfNow schrieb:


> Der alte NH-D15 in schwarz?
> Schade, könnte zumindest die neue geplante Version sein mit einer Heatpipe mehr.



Die wird noch nicht fertig sein. Außerdem sind sieben 6-mm-Heatpipes mindestens 42 mm breit (mit Zwischenräumen können leicht 45-47 mm draus werden), ein Ryzen-Heatspreader aber nur 38 mm (Sockel-1151-CPUs sogar nur 32 mm) und die Wärmequellen darunter noch wesentlich kleiner. Zu viele Heatpipes können die Kühlleistung hier sogar verschlechtern.

Wirklich schade ist aber, dass sie den normalen D15 als Basis genommen haben. Der Kühlkörper des D15S hat weitaus weniger Kompatibilitätsprobleme auf Mainboards, wird aber weiterhin nur in Noctua-Farben und nur mit einem Lüfter verkauft. Vielleicht sollte Daniel doch noch mal über eine PCGH-Edition verhandeln; schwarze Lüfter waren beim letzten Versuch ja noch unmöglich. (Es sei denn, man heißt Linus...)


----------



## empy (9. Oktober 2019)

sue181 schrieb:


> jez muss ich warten bis der innere lüfter den geist aufgibt - vorher nehme ich den be quiet nicht runter, weil man das mainboard ausbaun muss...



Da kannst du vermutlich lange warten. Ich würde einfach beim nächsten Boardwechsel auf ein Gehäuse mit einer (ausreichend großen) Aussparung im Mainboardschlitten wechseln. Oder liegt das an was anderem, dass man dafür das Board ausbauen muss?


----------



## Andregee (9. Oktober 2019)

Huch.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Oktober 2019)

Naja, ist nett wenn es das endlich für Leute gibt, die da großen Wert drauf legen.
Ich würde aber viel lieber endlich die 140mm Version der nf-a12x25 sehen.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Oktober 2019)

So, auch hier kurz, gestern um 21.30Uhr bestellt und ,ohne Prime oder Extra-Schnell-Versand, heute gegen 15Uhr erhalten  die nächsten Tage wird gebastelt. Und, wer die Befürchtung hatte da könnte zu viel LTT sein: alles optional (1xLüftersticker, 1x Sticker, 12x(!) orange Antivibrationsecken)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kadney (9. Oktober 2019)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Ah, muss also um das zu erfahren erst bei irgendeinem Influencer ein Youtube Video ansehen um das zu erfahren.
> Macht die fehlende Info in der Nachricht und auf der Noctua Amazon Seite auch nicht weg, aber danke dir für den Hinweis auf das Video.


"Die Modelle NH-D15 chromax.black und NH-U12S chromax.black sollen dabei zunächst exklusiv auf weltweit 5.000 Stück limitiert als "Linus Tech Tips Edition" inklusive *zusätzlicher* orangener Anti-Vibrations-Pads und spezieller Lüfter-Sticker ausgeliefert werden. "




PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Außerdem sind sieben 6-mm-Heatpipes mindestens 42 mm breit (mit Zwischenräumen können leicht 45-47 mm draus werden), ein Ryzen-Heatspreader aber nur 38 mm (Sockel-1151-CPUs sogar nur 32 mm) und die Wärmequellen darunter noch wesentlich kleiner. Zu viele Heatpipes können die Kühlleistung hier sogar verschlechtern.


Was ist eigentlich aus den vertikalen Heatpipes mit dem würfelförmigen Boden geworden? Die haben sie mal vor Jahren auf der Computex gezeigt, danach hat man nie wieder was davon gehört.


Zu den Kühlern:
Wenn man sich den Aufpreis der Chromax Lüfter zu den normalen Varianten anguckt, dann scheinen die 19% extra im Rahmen zu liegen. 

Wäre natürlich schön gewesen, wenn sie dann auch das komplette Zubehör der Chromax-Lüfter beigelegt hätten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Oktober 2019)

Nocuta zeigt auf Computexen gerne vieles, was auf absehbare Zeit nicht (ökonomisch) produziert werden kann. 

Statt anderer Heatpipeenden würde ich ohnehin den Wechsel auf Vapor Chambers begrüßen. Ein 1D- anstelle eines 2D-Wärmeleitsystems für die räumliche Wärmeverteilung zu verwenden erscheint irgendwie immer rückständig. Leider neben Cooler Masters Hybrid-Designs nie ein ernsthafter Versuch unternommen worden.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Oktober 2019)

CM ist halt ein abschreckendes Beispiel


----------



## Alabamaman (9. Oktober 2019)

Bogo36 schrieb:


> Geiles Teil, aber 99€ ist ne Ansage. Mal schauen, wäre perfekt für mich.



Für 30€ weniger bekommst nen DRP4 und der sieht immer noch besser aus


----------



## Alabamaman (9. Oktober 2019)

sue181 schrieb:


> neeeeeeiiiiin - habe gerade eine dark-rock-4-pro gewählt weil ich mein gesammtes innenleben in schwarz gestaltet habe. und jetzt das? mein traum-kühler mit traumlüftern in wunschfarbe??? des kanns doch nicht sein! jez muss ich warten bis der innere lüfter den geist aufgibt - vorher nehme ich den be quiet nicht runter, weil man das mainboard ausbaun muss...



Ich hab den DRP2 seit 8 Jahren und bin immer noch zufrieden leise, kühl und schöner.


----------



## Abductee (9. Oktober 2019)

kadney schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich schön gewesen, wenn sie dann auch das komplette Zubehör der Chromax-Lüfter beigelegt hätten.


Außer die farbigen Gummiecken (einseitig) und einer Kabelverlängerung liegt kein Zubehör bei.
Die haben nicht den Lieferumfang der braunen Lüfter.


----------



## Rubmary (11. Oktober 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich würde aber viel lieber endlich die 140mm Version der nf-a12x25 sehen.



Laut PCGHs Artikel zur Computex 2019 über Noctua wird das wohl noch rund zwei Jahre dauern. Hat bei den eLoops auch recht lange von 120mm auf 140mm gedauert.


----------



## surfer1 (24. Oktober 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wirklich schade ist aber, dass sie den normalen D15 als Basis genommen haben. Der Kühlkörper des D15S hat weitaus weniger Kompatibilitätsprobleme auf Mainboards, wird aber weiterhin nur in Noctua-Farben und nur mit einem Lüfter verkauft. Vielleicht sollte Daniel doch noch mal über eine PCGH-Edition verhandeln; ...)


Das verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht. Bei einer PCHG-Edition des NH-D15S wäre ich direkt dabei.


----------

